# Table Foods that are bad for dogs



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am searching for a list I thought I saw on here of foods that you should not give your dog. I see a lot of people on the board share their foods and scraps with their dogs and wondered if certain foods are bad for them, cause diarrhea or other issues? Is it actually good for them to give them things like fruit, veggies, yogurt, etc in addition to their regular diet?

I have a very small dog who, if he gets table scraps gets very sick with bloody diarrhea. So I have been used to just not letting a dog have any people food for the last 11 years. Wondering what things are okay to feed a GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I will give Stark things like yogurt, eggs (raw), and the odd carrot but nothing processed.

He eats raw and his treats are homemade or all natural (chicken, beef, liver, etc...) so I don't give any table scraps usually.

I know for a fact my sister gave him a powdery donut the other day because he came into my room with a nose full of powder and a happy grin on his face though! 

I personally believe that if you are feeding your dog a balance healthy diet (doesn't have to be raw) then there are no need for table scraps (training treats are totally different and should be taken into account - healthy alternatives).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A quick google search will find you plenty results of what not to feed. Here's one for example.

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog

As for table scraps, i agree with elisabeth. No need to feed scraps. Once you feed a dog once from the table, that's all it's going to take. They're going to learn to beg for food and that just gets annoying when you're trying to feed a meal. I never give lucy scraps. I will add some goodies to her meals, but that's only at her meal time, never at mine.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Turkey skin has an enzyme in it that attacks the pancreas, or so I've been told. I do know that the one time one of my dogs got ahold of some, she got really sick for a few days. She's okay now, but I make sure none of them can get it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Turkey skin has an enzyme in it that attacks the pancreas, or so I've been told. I do know that the one time one of my dogs got ahold of some, she got really sick for a few days. She's okay now, but I make sure none of them can get it.


Well that is interesting! I know some dogs can't handle turkey, but mine are fed raw, and often they get turkey wings/backs/other. Never had a problem. 

Now I'm wondering if I should feed turkey, other than turkey necks?

I share snacks and people foods with my dogs. But they don't get:

anything with chocolate in it, anything with onions, nor grapes, avocados or raisins.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The linked list is excellent, except it may be too cautious in some areas. For example, raw eggs, fed as whole eggs are fine. The egg white containes the compound that binds with Biotin, but the egg yolk as tons of biotin, more than what the egg white can bind, so lots of biotin available, no danger of insufficiency. 

And xylitol is toxic even in very small amounts.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw a recipe for "Frosty Paws" in a thread, containing yogurt, bananas, peanut butter, and honey. I had never heard of giving a dog these foods before. I guess it is just meant as a special treat though.

Good point on the table scraps. I don't like dogs to beg at the dinner table!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Well that is interesting! I know some dogs can't handle turkey, but mine are fed raw, and often they get turkey wings/backs/other. Never had a problem.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should feed turkey, other than turkey necks?
> 
> ...


Mine eat turkey meat without problems; it's just the skin itself that made one of them sick.


----------

